# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  حصريا أهداف مباريات دوري أبطال أوروبا 2010/2011 ( دور ال8 )

## امير الصمت

*اخواني الاعزاء اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
أهلاً وسهلاً بكم *      * 
أقدم لكم فى هدا الموضوع* التغطية الخاصة *ل**أهداف  دورى ابطال اوروبا  ( دور ال8 ) للموسم الرياضي 2011- 2010*

----------


## امير الصمت

نبدا بى قرعة دور الثمانية لدوري ابطال اوروبا 2011

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف ريال مدريد ضد توتنهام 4-0* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*انتر ميلان vs شالكه الالماني 5_2*   _
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هدف مانشستر في مرمى تشلسي*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

Barcelona vs Shakhtar Donetsk [5-1] Full Match Highlights All Goals   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف مانشستر يونايتد 2-1 وتشلسى*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هداف برشلونة ضد شاختار* لقاء العودة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

هداف  ريال مدريد  ضد  توتنهام   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف شالكه vs إنتر ميلان 2_1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*FC Barcelona Vs Real Madrid | 2 x 0 | 27-4-2011*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

*شالكه vs مانشستر 0_2 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*شالكه ضد ما شستر يونايتد 4_1* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

أهداف مباراة برشلونة vs مانشيستر (النهائي) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
بعد دك تم تعديل الرابط لان الفيديو لا يعمل

----------

